# Happy 27th Birthday MannDude!



## ChrisM (May 24, 2015)

I would like to wish @MannDude a Happy 27th Birthday!



Thanks for the Great Forum and all the work you have put into it! I HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2015)

He's an old man (at heart).

KIDDING!

Happy Birthday Chief!


----------



## k0nsl (May 24, 2015)

Happy B’day !


----------



## AMDbuilder (May 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday, and many more to come


----------



## Servers4You (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday @MannDude, Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Coastercraze (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## XFS_Duke (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday! I sent you a message on Skype when it alerted me. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## spry (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday, young men. Someone call the nearest strip club and make reservations for tonight *winks*

Cheers, @MannDude!


----------



## drmike (May 25, 2015)

I remember 27... ehh barely.  Enjoy all of these milestones before the milestones become retirement and death 



Chris Miller said:


> I would like to wish @MannDude a Happy 27th Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Great Forum and all the work you have put into it! I HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Funniest meme in a while


----------



## Navyn (May 25, 2015)

Nice Photo. Anyways Happy birthady @Mann


----------



## Shoaib_A (May 25, 2015)

Have a wonderful, happy, healthy birthday now and forever. Happy Birthday!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2015)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it! It's already started off on a good note.


----------



## Licensecart (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Wintereise (May 25, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mitgib (May 25, 2015)

Happy birthday youngster


----------



## SeriesN (May 25, 2015)

Boy he got old very fast!


----------



## ndelaespada (May 25, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Criot (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## souen (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday, with some great food and great times to go with it!


----------



## danni (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Nick_A (May 25, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Francisco (May 25, 2015)

Happy birthday dudemann!

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (May 25, 2015)

27 is a kiddie forum host owner in my (aging) eyes, but happy birthday anyways (even if you are barely legal).


----------



## rmlhhd (May 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## serverian (May 25, 2015)

In Canada and the United States, families often mark a girl's 16th birthday with a "sweet sixteen" celebration.
In some Hispanic countries, as well as in Portuguese-speaking Brazil, the quinceañera (Spanish) or festa de quinze anos (Portuguese) celebration traditionally marks a girl's 15th birthday.
In India, on a child's first birthday, their head is shaved while being held by a special fire. Removal of the hair cleanses the child of any evil in past lives, symbolizing a renewal of the soul. Hindu male children of some castes, like Brahmins, have the 12th or 13th birthday replaced with a grand "thread ceremony". The child takes a blessed thread and wears it, symbolizing his coming of age. This is called the Upanayana.
In the Philippines, girls on their 18th birthday or boys on their 21st birthday celebrate a debut.
In some Asian countries that follow the Zodiac calendar, there is a tradition of celebrating the 60th birthday.
In Korea, many celebrate a traditional ceremony of Baek-il (Feast for the 100th day) and Doljanchi (child's first birthday).
In Japan there is a Coming of Age Day, for all of those who have turned 20 years of age.
In British Commonwealth nations cards from the Royal Family are sent to those celebrating their 100th and 105th birthday and every year thereafter.
In Ghana, on their birthday, children wake up to a special treat called "oto" which is a patty made from mashed sweet potato and eggs fried in palm oil. Later they have a birthday party where they usually eat stew and rice and a dish known as "kelewele", which is fried plantain chunks.
In Sudan the children who live in the cities celebrate their birthday, whereas in the country they don't."History of the Birthday Celebration"
Jewish boys have a bar mitzvah on their 13th birthday. Jewish girls have a bat mitzvah on their 12th birthday, or sometimes on their 13th birthday in Reform and Conservative Judaism. This marks the transition where they become obligated in commandments of which they were previously exempted and are counted as part of the community.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (May 25, 2015)

Happy bday old man(jk)


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2015)

serverian said:


> In Canada and the United States, families often mark a girl's 16th birthday with a "sweet sixteen" celebration.
> In some Hispanic countries, as well as in Portuguese-speaking Brazil, the quinceañera (Spanish) or festa de quinze anos (Portuguese) celebration traditionally marks a girl's 15th birthday.
> In India, on a child's first birthday, their head is shaved while being held by a special fire. Removal of the hair cleanses the child of any evil in past lives, symbolizing a renewal of the soul. Hindu male children of some castes, like Brahmins, have the 12th or 13th birthday replaced with a grand "thread ceremony". The child takes a blessed thread and wears it, symbolizing his coming of age. This is called the Upanayana.
> In the Philippines, girls on their 18th birthday or boys on their 21st birthday celebrate a debut.
> ...


Multicultural!


----------



## lakridserne (May 26, 2015)

Happy belated birthday


----------



## drmike (May 27, 2015)

serverian said:


> In Canada and the United States, families often mark a girl's 16th birthday with a "sweet sixteen" celebration.
> In some Hispanic countries, as well as in Portuguese-speaking Brazil, the quinceañera (Spanish) or festa de quinze anos (Portuguese) celebration traditionally marks a girl's 15th birthday.
> In India, on a child's first birthday, their head is shaved while being held by a special fire. Removal of the hair cleanses the child of any evil in past lives, symbolizing a renewal of the soul. Hindu male children of some castes, like Brahmins, have the 12th or 13th birthday replaced with a grand "thread ceremony". The child takes a blessed thread and wears it, symbolizing his coming of age. This is called the Upanayana.
> In the Philippines, girls on their 18th birthday or boys on their 21st birthday celebrate a debut.
> ...


... what is the birthday ritual in Turkey....?


----------



## serverian (May 27, 2015)

drmike said:


> ... what is the birthday ritual in Turkey....?


There is none. I believe celebrating birthdays in Turkey started only a few decades ago.


----------



## HRD-Gareth (May 28, 2015)

Happy belated birthday.


I'm always late to the party.


----------

